# Grade 5-6 heart murmur



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I just recently started researching heart murmurs and syncope (fainting) in dogs because my vet told me my maltese's heart murmur was really bad and gave me a cardiologists number to set up an appointment. I didn't really have much time to ask questions because a couple of minutes later she had a severe vaccine reaction, so our mind was focused on making sure she got enough oxygen and was treated appropriately. She recovered well, but now I'm really nervous about her heart murmur. She has had it for a little over a year and was probably born with it. Unfortunately, I didn't think much of it because she was still active and didn't show any signs of it being a problem. Or so I thought. For the past year, I believed my little maltese was having seizures but now I realize they have been fainting spells instead... so, she has been having syncope for a little over a year now, with about 6 collapses in total.

Now I'm very paranoid because of all the heart problems she could potentially have (PDA, SAS, heart disease, etc) and I am starting to freak out about her every move, it seems like. She always faints after she gets really excited and coughs a couple of times before she actually falls over on her side. Just today I was giving her a new kind of wet food (she has lost weight since she was weighed a year ago) and she got so excited that she began coughing and I calmed her down really fast to make sure she didn't faint.

For background information: she is 1 yr and 10 months old. She weighs 2.9lbs now and was 3.2lbs a year ago. She went almost 10 months without fainting at all and has done it twice since early January. March 17th was when she had her vaccine reaction. 

I am unsure of how severe her heart problem is, but do any of you have an idea? She has an ultrasound appointment scheduled for April 1st, but I am wondering if taking her somewhere else beforehand would be better than just waiting. Do any of you think that the vaccine reaction caused her heart to become worse? I also can't tell if her breathing is okay or not, so I attached a couple of links. Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Examples of her breathing when she's laying down:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayFl_40CSeU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kXWp5FTIAY


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It sounds pretty severe, so definitely see the cardiologist. I had a Cocker w/congestive heart failure that would faint when she got excited. The vet put her on 2 types of heart meds and Lasix (a diuretic). They helped prolong her life. Your dog might benefit from some meds.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for letting me know, that's really helpful for my nerves. She's just so young right now I would hate if she just fell over and passed away from another one. How long did your cocker end up living? And did she have any other problems except for the fainting?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My Cocker was around 11 yrs old when she was diagnosed with CHF. She started coughing and the first vet said it was because she was old. Then about 6 months later she started fainting when excited. That same vet said she was epileptic and put her on seizure meds. Then about 3 months later her abdomen swelled up like a water balloon. Same vet said that she had pneumonia and put her on antibiotics. I took her to another vet the next day, as I didn't like the vet's attitude when I questioned him, and the 2nd vet said she had no fever, but a horrible heart murmur, and CHF. That vet put her on the heart meds and Lasix. She lived about another 6 months, which surprised the vet, as he said she was so bad when I brought her in, he didn't think she'd last 30 days. Had she been properly diagnosed when she started coughing about 8 months before that, the vet said she may have lasted a few more years.
The first vet ended up having about 8 negligence/malpractice complaints on file, when I checked with the State Vet's office to file a complaint. So now, I check out any vet I am going to use, before using them
Your dog may do much better due to her age. I know that some heart murmurs are caused by a defect that can be surgically repaired. That may be an option with your dog, since she is young.

Definitely see a cardiologist, though. They can give you some options. I had another Cocker that lived her whole life with a heart murmur, and was PTS at age 14. Her murmur was minor, but they are pretty common in some breeds.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, it must be pretty common to confuse seizures and faintings, unfortunately it's happened to both of us. I haven't noticed any swelling in her belly and she only coughs after excersize, which is why I can tell when she's about to faint and I can usually calm her down to where she stops coughing within a couple of seconds. I looked into what you mentioned, how there is one where surgery can be performed. I'm really hoping it's that and that they would be able to do the surgery on her... she's not old but I'm afraid it's taken a toll on her too much for her to have the surgery. I guess at this point I won't know anything until I go see the cardiologist. I need to call them when they open to see if she can be seen sooner than her appointment because she nearly fainted tonight again. She even defecated while I was calming her down but she did not actually collapse. I'm really worried about her, she's my baby 

Again, thanks so much for all of the information you have told me. Also, I'm very sorry that happened to you and your dog!


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry about double posting, but I was able to get Lily into the cardiologist today and she was diagnosed with pulmonary stenosis in the severe stage. Has anyone had a dog with this horrible birth defect? I am not entirely sure how to take it because the cardiologist told me it's hard to give a time period of life expectancy for this. I am already beginning the heart medicine/lasix treatment but I am terrified of coming home one day and finding her passed on in her sleep. I was wondering if anyone had experience with this and how they were able to tell when their animal was nearing the end. Also, how much activity did you allow your pet to have? I'm afraid she's going to faint with every slightest activity.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Im so sorry you have to go through this, with any dog it is hard, but a dog so young is so much worse IMO.

My dog has a stage 2-3 heart murmur, but he is almost 7. I too worry about him, as he ages. I keep him active and as happy as possible. (he just started doing agility for fun last year. has his first retirement show in 2 weeks lol). He cough and sneezes alot.

I dont know much about the disease your poor pup was diagnosed with. but want to wish you luck.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

rharris3- Did the vet say if balloon valvuplasty is a possibility? It's relatively safe, and can help some dogs. If he didn't mention it, you might ask.

Symptoms that would show the problem is getting worse are increased coughing/fainting/abdominal swelling (feels like a water balloon)/gums looking blue. When the abdomen swells, they will often not want to eat. The Lasix/diuretic should help, but in my dogs case, at the end, I was taking her to the vet weekly to get her abdomen drained. You could actually see her "deflate". Then she would get off the table, and want to play with toys and eat. A week later, she would swell up again/stop eating/playing and we'd go get it drained again. Honestly, I'm not sure I would do that again. I almost feel that it would have been better to put her down when she was swelling up/not eating, rather than subject her to weekly vet visits, and feeling lousy the last 2 days of the week. I think I kept her around for me instead of doing what would have been best for her. But, that is in hindsight, and I was younger then. Now, I look at a peaceful death as being better than a couple of days of suffering.

I'm sorry you are going through this. It's heartbreaking. Hopefully you'll get some good results with the meds.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

The cardiologist did tell me about the balloon valvuplasty procedure and said she would consult TAMU to see if Lily would be a good candidate for the procedure. But she also told me that with the severity of her condition (severe stage since she's had it since birth) she probably wouldn't do well with it because 1) she's smaller than 5lbs and 2) her heart muscle has thickened a lot and there is already mineralization in it. She also informed me that sometimes when it's really far along, the balloon could stretch it too much and the elasticity of the valve could recoil and that it could kill her. I guess we will see after she talks to the people there.

So, with all those symptoms, is the dog in any pain? And do people normally have to put them to sleep before their heart actually stops functioning? I would be terrified to have her be playing and just have a sudden death. I have never experienced any of this before and I have no idea to expect. I'm afraid of seeing my baby in pain but I don't want to put her to sleep until I know that she is, you know. I want to get the most life out of her that I can without her being in pain. She's just so young and her personality is so perfect for me it's hard to deal with all of this. I'm so attached to her just how she is to me.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

A sudden heart related death in animals is usually quick and not seemingly painful.
The symptoms can be very uncomfortable when they worsen. Not being able to get enough oxygen is not a good feeling. Having your abdomen swell makes them feel full and uncomfortable, and they quit eating. So it isn't usually "pain" but just feeling lousy. But badly enough to make them want to curl up and die.

You can wait for them to die on their own, but I personally wouldn't want one of my pets to suffer for days or weeks, just so I can avoid feeling emotional pain from having to have my pet PTS. I look at it as taking on pain of my own so that they don't have to be in pain/suffer.

I usually try to judge when it's time to have one PTS by their quality of life. Are they eating? Do they still like to do at least one of their 3 favorite things (eat/walks/play with certain toys/swim/go for car rides etc)? When the quality of life is gone, I will put one down. I'd rather have one PTS a week too early instead of a day too late. 

It really is a personal decision though. If they die unexpectedly of a "heart attack", it is fairly quick and painless, and kind of a good way to go. Dragging it out so the symptoms get bad is a pretty miserable way to go. Animals only live in the present, so they don't think "YAY, if only I can make it another day/week." Only what they are feeling NOW. They don't think, "I probably could have lasted another week". 

It's an awful position to be in, no doubt. But I'd try not to worry about if the dogs dies suddenly of heart failure. If it happens, you'll be devastated, but know that the dog really didn't suffer. The meds may help extend her life and give her a better quality of life for a while. When they stop working, and you see that her quality of life is not there, then you need to make some tough decisions. But take your feelings out of it. Whatever you decide, do it because it is best for the dog at that moment. 

While your dog is still relatively healthy/happy you might want to make some momentos/memories. Go to the park or somewhere she enjoys, and get a picture of her enjoying herself. Get some modeling clay or plaster of paris and make a "paw print" mold. You can paint it and make a Christmas ornament out of it, or make a shadow box, and have the paw print, a lock of hair and the photo of her from the park (or another happy time), in it. You'll treasure it later. You don't want to wait until she is really sick or passed away to collect a paw print or fur, as any time you look at it you'll be remembering how sad it was when you got it. Collect those items when it is a happy time, and you'll remember the happy time later.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for all of the advice, it's been really helpful. Making memories/momentos of her when she's healthy/happy is a really good idea, which I'm going to start doing soon. It sounds like it's more common to have the disease just worsen and not have a sudden death. How would I know it's a sudden death in comparison to a fainting spell though? Are the symptoms any different? Also, since I just started her on her heart medicine 3 days ago, about how long does it take to get into her system and actually start taking effect on her body?


----------



## blackrainbow (Mar 28, 2010)

My 5 year old german shepherd named George presented with loss of
appetite, lethargy, fever, eye discharge, and weakness two days ago.
Last night we took him to an emergency clinic, after one of the
several vets we called finally called back. He acted very rude and
charged us an outrageous after hours fee.

He listened to his heart for a few seconds (while the dog was
struggling with his mouth wide open), and told us he had a grade 5
heart murmur, and then told us his heart was probably enlarged and
that he had a systemic bacterial infection. His temp came out to 108
degrees. He injected him with Previcox and Baytril (injected him
before he weighed him, he estimated his weight to be 68 but it came
back 91, and this is after a week of hardly eating). He then told us
he would run his blood but he "didn't want to mess with the machine"
and explained how laborious it is to use. We finally got him to run
the ten minute heartworm test which came back negative. He sent us
home with 10 days worth of Baytril and Previcox and told us he'd call
monday when someone else would be there to run the blood.

We got home, and George's fever was down, he was acting perkier, and
things were looking up. Then he sneezed once, and dripped a few drops
of blood per second from his nose from 10:40pm to 3ish. Wads of bloody
material also came out of his nose. I thought he was bleeding to
death. It finally went away, and turned into a few drops an hour. This
morning his fever started to return, but seems to have leveled out
much lower than yesterday, though we don't have a dog thermometer.
I've monitored his HR and Respiration hourly, which stayed normal
thoughout his nosebleed. He has been hacking a little with no
production, my dad thinks it was the blood draining down the back of
his throat.

We gave him his dose of Baytril. But in looking for side effects of
these two drugs, I am hesitant to give him the Previcox. I don't see a need to unless his fever returns?

Does ANYONE have any clue what this could be? I'm so worried I havent slept once. My stomach is a knot. Please anyone, anything?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

rharris3 said:


> Thank you for all of the advice, it's been really helpful. Making memories/momentos of her when she's healthy/happy is a really good idea, which I'm going to start doing soon. It sounds like it's more common to have the disease just worsen and not have a sudden death. How would I know it's a sudden death in comparison to a fainting spell though? Are the symptoms any different? Also, since I just started her on her heart medicine 3 days ago, about how long does it take to get into her system and actually start taking effect on her body?


 Well, the difference between a fainting spell and sudden death is that they "wake up" from the fainting spell. I know that seems obvious, but trust me, you won't confuse the two. You can always check for corneal reflex, by touching your finger to the cornea of the eye, and they should blink. 

The heart medicine should start having an effect within an hour or so of taking it. The diuretic will take a few hrs. Be aware that the diuretic will make them have to pee quite often, so you need to take her out more.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

blackrainbow said:


> My 5 year old german shepherd named George presented with loss of
> appetite, lethargy, fever, eye discharge, and weakness two days ago.
> Last night we took him to an emergency clinic, after one of the
> several vets we called finally called back. He acted very rude and
> ...


 I'd take him to a different vet immediately. The blood coming from his nose doesn't sound good. The hacking could be caused by the blood dripping down his throat, or heart failure. Take him to a vet...emergency vet if you have to.


----------



## blackrainbow (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply. It took me three phone calls this
morning but I finally got to speak to the vet (on his cell phone while
he was at lunch) when he told me George's white cell count was 27,000,
his platelets "barely register", calcium is 5.4, and bacteria is
present but it is unspecified and it will require a new blood sample
and upfront payment if I want to know what it is. He said it could
cause disseminated intravascular coagulation. I don't know how he
recalled all of those numbers while he was out at lunch, but I took
his word for it. The vet didn't check george's vitals the night we
took him, so I do not know if he had high blood pressure. All the
doctor did was listen to his chest for less than ten seconds, tell us
it sounded like a washing machine, take his temperature, then took his
blood. George slept on the floor while he ran heartworm and gave us
the meds.

I did not give him any previcox after the doctor injected him with
metacam Saturday night. I was too worried about what it would do to my
dog. I did end up giving him his dose of Baytril yesterday and today,
because it seems to be helping, George is barely warm instead of
burning up, his appetite is back, and he moves around more, though
still malaised and lethargic. I would like to quit baytril but I don't
know what else to use if he does in fact have a terrible infection? 
I am attempting to look up reviews of other area vets as I type this.

I have been giving him colloidal silver in his water and rubbing
oregano oil on his back as I use these myself and benefit quite well.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Go pick up copies of any tests run and TAKE your dog to another vet. It sounds like an emergency. TAKE HIM TO A DIFFERENT VET. People on an internet BB cannot help your dog. He needs to PHYSICALLY GO SEE A VET. It sounds like your dog is in danger of dying. You don't feel comfortable with the first vet's actions. GO SEE ANOTHER VET WITH YOUR DOG. PLEASE.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Blackrainbow, why haven't you taken him to a different vet yet? This sounds VERY serious and you should not wait any longer. I would have called the vet when it opened for the records and gotten ahold of another yet to set up an emergency appointment. I would not let my dog sit around with those symptoms.

Anyway, I got a call from Lily's cardiologist today and she told me that Lily is a candidate for balloon valvuloplasty because A&M has done this same procedure on other dogs that are 3.5lbs. With how severe her condition is, do you think it would be worth paying for the procedure to be done? I love her so much, I want to dish out the money for it, I'm just afraid of the unfortunate event that she may not live through it


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you can afford the procedure, I'd do it. If you don't, she will have a shorter life span. At least doing it will give her a shot a a normal life.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

That's very true, and I can at least always say that I tried my hardest. It's expensive and I can afford it, but I won't have that much money left. I'm going to talk to my mom and see if she thinks I should apply for another credit card so I can work on paying it off so I can still have money for the rent of my apt, etc.

I'm just so scared she won't live through it, even though I know she's going to pass away relatively soon so I think it would be best to try. I'll just have to take a lot of pictures of her outside playing and get the plaster of paris of her paw soon too just in case. I just have to hope for the best.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck. Please update us when you can.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

rharris- How's your dog doing?


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

How nice of you to check up on what's going on with Lily  That means a lot to me.

Right now she's on 2mg of her heart medication per day and her diuretic every other day. She hasn't fainted in about a month and her abdomen doesn't look swollen yet and she's still eating three or four times a day (a small amount of wet food mixed with her medicine) with some dry food during the middle of the night. Over the past 11 days, she's only coughed twice like she was going to faint (once on the 29th of March and once at around noon yesterday April the 8th). Right now I'm just playing the waiting game before her balloon valvuloplasty procedure at A&M on April 20th!! I'm really excited and hopeful for a good outcome, although I know about the complications. I'm keeping her as happy as can be by taking her outside a lot but keeping her calm, and taking plenty of pictures! I will definitely update you again after she gets the procedure done, and hopefully she stays just as healthy until then. My friends, family, vet, and I are all keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing okay right now...and that you are going to try the surgical intervention. I also think it is a worth a try, regardless of risk. 

Why don't you post a pic of Lily for us? I'd love to see her. 

I will also make sure to send some good Reiki vibes your way.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for updating. Glad to hear that Lily seems to be doing fairly well. I'd also love to see pics.
I'll be pulling for her on the 20th.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I just wanted to wish you and your little dog all the best for her procedure coming up.

Would love to see photos of her.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone  I'm attaching a few pictures of Lily from the past couple of weeks. She needs a haircut pretty badly but I'm waiting until after her procedure.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

She's a cutie! Looks like a little toy! Thanks for posting some pics of who we're rooting for!


----------



## wildcatfan (Apr 14, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that I adopted a beagle who just had the balloon valvuloplasty at A&M, he's 2 years old and had severe pulonary stenosis, had it since he was a puppy. The entire cardiology team there is fabulous and will answer any questions that you may have. Bradford still has a Grade 5 heart murmur, but they are hoping that he will lead a normal life. He is on a beta blocker to lower his bllod pressure. While he was there having surgery he was also diagnosed with PRAA, perisitant right aortic arch, which he was also born with. Had surgery for that too. We go back in a couple of months for a follow up. Your Lilly is in good hands at A&M, please keep us all in the loop.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, that is absolutely fantastic! Knowing that makes me happy with the decision that I made, and I really hope that Lily will do just as well as Bradford. Thank you so much for letting me know about your personal experience, it makes me happy that there is luck for her at the end of the tunnel. I will definitely keep you updated. Less than a week left!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

How did Lily's surgery go? Sending good thoughts from TX.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lily actually had her surgery this morning, her appointment yesterday was to do lab work and another ultrasound. Unfortunately I lost my baby girl :'( she was doing really well, with barely any arrithmiyas but then her heart just stopped. The doctors tried everything they could except open chest CPR as she didn't really respond to their other efforts. She said that they could only get a couple of beats when they used the paddles but they couldn't get it to stay beating on it's own. She also said that her and the other doctor have performed a good amount of these procedures and Lily has had the worst heart out of any they've seen before. I'm in terrible shock and am crying constantly I can't believe this just happened. Just yesterday she was so happy. I couldn't bare to see her body because I want my last memory of her to be of her happy. I'm so torn I don't know what to do. She didn't even make it to her 2nd birthday. I just keep thinking "Oh I'll see her later she's just on vacation".


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh no!!! Oh you poor thing. I'm so sorry. The only consolation could be that she never felt a thing. No fear or pain.

I wish you could feel this hug I'm sending.

Deepest sympathies.....


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Oh, I am so so sorry to hear this. (tears)

You did your best and you gave her all you could to help her. Sometimes they are not meant to stay with us very long but I'm sure she is going to be waiting to see you again at the Bridge when it is your time. 

My sympathies.

I Loved You Best 
By: Jim Wilis

So this is where we part, My Friend,
and you'll run on, around the bend,
gone from sight, but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.

I will go on, I'll find the strength,
life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave,
share one last look, before I grieve.

There are others, that much is true,
but they be they, and they aren't you.
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
will remember well all you've taught.

Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your final rest,
take with you this...I loved you best.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry. I feel really bad that I encouraged you to have the surgery. I hope knowing that you gave her the best chance gives you some comfort. I am so so so sorry.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't feel bad! The doctor said any of them would have chosen to do the surgery since it's the only way they could have a better life. She was shocked as she hadn't had one pass during surgery in the 2 years she's been doing the procedure. I know it was the right decision as I always would have wondered if I hadn't, but it's upsetting to know I would have had more time with her if I hadn't tried the surgery. I probably would have had a few more months but she would have gotten worse so it's kind of a lose-lose. I just miss my baby so much. It makes it even harder that I hadn't seen her since around noon on Tuesday as not to excite her heart too much before the surgery. I didn't even get to spend that much time with her because we were all expecting to see her after the procedure. I am going home tomorrow morning, and I feel like it's going to be worse to see her stuff and not have her there.

Does anyone have good grieving suggestions? I am a complete mess.


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

In case anyone wants to see the "Lily: a memorial" photo album I have on facebook. It has a lot of pictures taken from my iPhone, camera, macbook photobooth, and other people's cameras. I tried putting them in chronological order as best as I could.

Again, if you have any advice on how to handle a loss (it's been a long time since I had to PTS my cat) please let me know. I could use anything right now.


----------



## wildcatfan (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG, I just read what happened. I'm so sorry to hear the news. I can't even imagine how you feel. I lost my Maggie, 14 years old to CHF about a year and a half ago and I still miss her everday. She was under the care at the cardiology department at KState and they did everything they could. I know this may sound strange, but I did have her cremated and have her ashes sitting on a shelf in my bedroom, guess that helped me. Your baby was so young and she had a congenital defect, it's hard to say how much longer she would've lived without the surgery. Either way, it's hard that she's gone.


----------



## wildcatfan (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/donkeylarry?ref=mf#!/pages/Manny-AKA-Bradford/112466615451835?ref=ts This is Bradford's page I put together for all the people that donated to his surgeries. He truly is a little miracle dog, I wish your your baby would've had the same outcome. I'm so sad for you, I can't even imagine. As far as the grieving, I really have no advice for you except that it's okay to grieve and that we all grieve in different ways. When Maggie passed away, I was home from work for 3 days, stayed in my pj's and just cried my eyes out. Then I started to think about how she's in a better place and that she's not suffering anymore. You did EVERYTHING you could to make her better, remember that!!


----------



## rharris3 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have definitely been crying my eyes out and looking at pictures of her constantly. I've missed school, and I feel completely helpless. She was my baby, my everything, and I don't know what to do with myself without having her around. I know I tried to make her better but I still feel like I let her down.  I went and talked to her grave yesterday and I felt a little better, but I still feel really depressed. And I keep having dreams of her. One was that she was laying next to me in bed and I actually rolled over IRL to pet her to realize it was only a dream and started crying. I had another one where I went back to my apartment and she was there. It was a normal habitual day: giving her breakfast with medicine, playing with her, picking her up, rubbing her belly, etc. But I woke up and realized it was just a dream and started crying again. Has this happened to any of you before? I'm wondering if it's Lily trying to tell me she's happy where she is, and in her world she IS with me having her normal days sleeping next to me, always with me. This is just SO hard. All I really want is Lily back.

I already want another little Maltese but I know it's not for the right reasons, it's literally just to fill the void of Lily and that would be wrong, because no one can. I also feel like I'd just be disappointed in a different Maltese because it wouldn't be Lily and I feel like I would compare them. For those who do get the same breed afterwards, did you feel this way?

Wildcatfan, it is really cool that you have that page put together. I was looking at the pics from A&M and I had the same doctor talk to us about the procedure. When she had to come tell me the news, it looked like she was about to cry. I bet she was, because she had told us before the surgery that she had never lost a patient during the procedure. I, too, wish that my little Lily could have been a miracle dog too. Her will was there--she was a little feisty, sweet, intelligent, momma's girl who would have done anything to stay with me--but her heart was not. As the doctor put it, "She was such a happy little girl, but her heart was not".


----------



## wildcatfan (Apr 14, 2010)

Please don't ever think you let her down, you did EVERYTHING that you could to save her life and so did the doctors. It sounds like Lily's heart just couldn't take it anymore. The doctor probably did cry, but they are trained to hold themselves and together when they are talking to you. I have 4 dogs when Maggie died, I had the rest of the crew to make me smile when I didn't want to. You'll know when you're ready to get another maltese and the new one will not be the same as Lily,Lily was one of a kind as they all are Your grieving is normal, but try to get out with your friends or have them come over and hang out with you. Make yourself, I had to and it did help to be around my friends. Like I said before there isn't one way to grieve, we all do it in our own way!


----------



## tdawson10 (May 16, 2011)

Hi I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss.

I'm currently struggling with a similar situation I hope it helps you in your grief that your little girl is at peace. My boy Alfie is a border terrier and was born with a heart murmur too, starting off he showed no signs other than being a quiet puppy, but continued to get worse, at one point he was fainting up to 4 times a day. Since then he's been through 2 balloon operations (first one failed as he was too small) and second one was classes as successful. He didn't faint following the second for about 5 months and he could go out on walks and play without us watching him constantly he was like a normal dog! But then out the blue he fainted again even after the second op! Then 4 times over about a month, back to the cardiologist for checkups more scans/ECG and he had to wear a heart monitor for 7 days, he hated it and wouldn't play or go out for a walk or anything so no way were we going to bring on a faint while he had it on. He returned last week and its taken him a week to recover it was a shame and after all that he didn't faint and so we don't know what’s going on, his scans showed the same pressures etc following the 2nd procedure and he'd gone 5 months without a faint. I'm just hoping that whatever results come back that there is something that we can do to make him better, I've already decided that I won't put him through another heart op and we are looking at coping with it through medication if possible.

Its been an absolute nightmare for everyone involved and we've done as much as we can its his 2nd birthday the 5th June and not sure what’s going to happen before then. The sad thing is he's brilliant in-between faints and they only last 2 mins he eats, plays, runs around, he only faints when visiors come as he just LOVES everyone! I just worry that he won't wake up one day and the faints are really upsetting to watch. I know he's not in pain and still enjoying he life but I'm starting to feel like I've done all I can, we are waiting now to hear about the results after wearing the monitor, although he didn't faint they are going to look at 24 hours worth of data and see if they can come up with anything, Alfies seen 3 heart specialists over his short life which included travelling up and down the country more times than I can remember, you can go above and beyond with your pets because you love them so much, its cost over £6000 so far and I really feel like it hasn't made that much difference at this point, I suppose I just want him to be fine. 

I just want you to know that you really did all you could, starting with the best procedure you could have asked for to help your girl and I'm so sorry it didn't work out. You made her life as happy as you could and the time you spent together was even more special with it being so short, I hope that I'll make Alfie's life as special and fun as you did for your Lily no matter how long or short it is.

Tracy


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

petloss.com is a good website for dealing with the loss of pets.


----------

